# Compiling umfpack mac



## Luc4 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi! Is there anyone who has suceeded in compiling umfpack in mac os? I see it is not in macport so I have to compile it myself. Anyway, I get an error while trying to make:


```
macbook:UMFPACK luca$ make
( cd ../AMD ; make library )
( cd Lib    ; make )
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
( cd Lib    ; make )
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
( cd Demo   ; make )
( cd ../Lib ; make )
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
( cd ../../AMD ; make library )
( cd Lib    ; make )
make[3]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
cc -O3  -I../Include -I../../AMD/Include -I../../UFconfig -o umfpack_di_demo umfpack_di_demo.c ../Lib/libumfpack.a ../../AMD/Lib/libamd.a -lblas -lgfortran -lgfortranbegin  -lm
ld: library not found for -lgfortran
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[1]: *** [umfpack_di_demo] Error 1
make: *** [library] Error 2
```

Maybe I don't have a fortran compiler? How can I install it so that this compiles?
Thanks!


----------

